# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  A e shiti Enver Hoxha Kosovën?!

## THOTI

Kjo është "një polemike e detyruar me një diplomat të Enverit", thotë studiuesi i njohur Elmaz Leci. Që në këtë shkrim, i përgjigjet një funksionari të lartë të diplomacisë shqiptare-A e shiti Enver Hoxha Kosovën?!

Kjo është "një polemikë e detyruar me një diplomat të Enverit", thotë studiuesi i njohur Elmaz Leci. Që në këtë shkrim, i përgjigjet një funksionari të lartë të diplomacisë shqiptare, i cili kohë më parë ka polemizuar me të në faqet e "Korrierit", për rolin e Hoxhës për sa i përket Kosovës
__________________________________________________  ___________

Ne nje artikull timin te botuar ne "Korrieri" me 27 shtator 2003, me titull: "Marredheniet e Shqiperise me Jugosllavine dhe Kosova pas prishjes me Bashkimin Sovjetik", mes te tjerash, aty flitet gjeresisht edhe per Kosoven. Do te ishte e tepert te citoja artikullin, vecse aty evidentohen te dhena, te cilat nuk thone as me shume e as me pak, por qe Enver Hoxha e la Kosoven ne meshiren e ish regjimit te Beogradit. 

Pergjithesisht ato fakte e ngjarje nuk i pelqejne nje ish diplomati te kaluar, i cili ne "Korieri"-n e 5 nentorit 2003 synon t'i hedhe poshte permes nje artikulli "polemizues", qe vetem i tille nuk eshte dhe ti quaj ato, trajtime"krejtesisht pa vend". Madje, pervec artikullit, ai boton po ne ate numer gazete edhe nje interviste, ku permes te dyjave,"artikullit" dhe intervistes, na spjegon "bemat e mira" te Enverit per Kosoven. 

Pergjigja e tij, duke humbur cdo modesti dhe pervoje diplomatike per te cilen, (per kete te fundit, na flet gjate edhe ne autobiografine e tij te botuar po ne ate numer gazete) sic na e thote edhe prere se: Enver Hoxha nuk e shiti Kosoven! Le ta shohim kete deklarim ekskatedra te shokut Syrja, permes dokumentave historike te kohes: E shiti apo jo Enver Hoxha Kosoven?!

Se pari: 

Si, dashuria me Beogradin e varrosi çështjen shqiptare ?

Te flasesh per nje ceshtje aq te madhe, sic ishte ajo e Luftes se Dyte Boterore dhe pozicionin e cunguar qe ze lidershipi i ri komunist shqiptar ne te, ne saje te emisareve komuniste jugosllave (Miladin e Dushan) dhe te rolit determinant, (sic e thote vete) te Enver Hoxhes, qe as ne programin (aktin) themelues te Partise Komuniste, ceshtja shqiptare e Kosoves nuk permendet gjekundi, dhe keto sot pas 12 vjeteve demokraci t'ja faturosh nje tjetri si "lajthitje", sic ben ambasadori i kaluar ne "Komentet falsifikuese" ne "Korierin" e 5 nentorit, eshte e kunderta. 

Megjithate le t'ja leme gjuhen e komenteve, gjuhes se dokumentave historike: A e shiti Enver Hoxha Kosoven apo jo?! dhe si e shiti ne periudhen e dashurise se tij me Beogradin?!

Ne krye te tavolines themeluese, krijimi i Partise Komuniste Shqiptare, gjeti Miladinin e Dushanin dhe te dy ata, krijuan partine. Mendoj se kjo nuk ka nevoje per zgjatje, sepse nuk eshte objekt i ketij studimi. Si ne aktin themelues te partise dhe ne asnje dokument te saj gjate luftes, nuk ka asgje per ceshtjen e Kosoves. "Ceshtjes shqiptare te Kosoves iu vu vula qe ne 8 nentorin e '41-it, - shkruan V.Dedejeri, ish biografi e Titos. (V.Dedejer, Kujtime, botim i vitit 1949, Beograd). 

Per ta zgjeruar me tej argumentin, Dedejeri ne "Jugoslavensko Albanski odnosi", faqe 11-30, po per themelimin e Partise Komuniste Shqiptare dhe per mos zenien ne goje te ceshtjes se Kosoves, perseri shkruan: "Ne mbledhjen themeluese te Partise Komuniste Shqiptare, (e cila u be nen tutelen e dy emisareve komuniste jugosllave, Dushan Margoshes e Miladin Popovicit,) ceshtja e Kosoves as qe u permend. 

Per kete ceshtje (te Kosoves) pllakosi po ashtu heshtja e plote edhe ne Konferencen Kombetare te Partise ne marsin e vitit 1943 (Dedejer, "Jugoslavesko - Albanski adnosi", fq.11-20). Pra jane vete jugosllavet ata qe akuzojne ish udheheqjen komuniste me Enver Hoxhen ne krye se Kosoven PKSh-ja ja la Jugosllavise. 

I vetmi qe e ngre dhe ankohet se PKSh nuk e ka ne axhenden e saj, e as ne program ceshtjen e Kosoves eshte Koco Tashko, i cili ne fund te vitit 1942 i shkruan Moskes:"Per Kosoven, Partia deri me tani ka heshtur vazhdimisht, duke thene se kjo ceshtje eshte e Partise Komuniste te Jugosllavise (Prof. Plasari dhe Dr. Malltezi, "Politika" fq. 183-187). 

Le te vazhdojme me Konferencen e Pezes, 16 shtator 1942. Me qe ishte pluraliste, atje nga nacionalistet jo vetem u diskutua, por u arrit te sanksionohej edhe ne vendimet e saj qe "ne Kosove e viset e tjera shqiptare, jashte kufijve te kishte te njejten organizim dhe po ate forme pushteti, si Shqiperia" vendime, qe nuk u zbatuan asnjehere. Perse - ne do ta shohim ne vijim: 

Ne gusht te vitit 1943 u zhvillua mbledhja e Mukjes, ku perfaqesuesi kryesor komunist i Enver Hoxhes, Ymer Dishnica, do te kujtonte: "Ceshtja e Shqiperise etnike, qe do te perfshinte Kosoven, kishte qene nje nder dy guret e kufirit, qe me formulimin qe beme, e kapercyem. 

Me kete vendim, per Miladin Popovicin u mbush kupa, i cili e denoi Proklamaten e Mukjes, duke na thene: Ju shpallni lufte kunder fashizmit dhe jo... pavaresine. (Petrovic, libri "Kosova" f. 343-348). Me 31 dhjetor 1943 deri 2 janar 1944 ne Bujan te Tropojes u mbajt ajo, qe eshte quajtur Konferenca e Bujanit, e cila vendosi te nisnin e te funksiononin strukturat qe do te conin ne bashkimin e Kosoves me Shqiperine. 

Komiteti Qendror i Partise Komuniste te Jugosllavise nuk qe aspak dakord me kete pjese te Rezolutes se Bujanit. Bashkepunetori i ngushte i Titos, Milan Gjilas, ne nje leter qe i dergonte Komitetit Rajonal, e eleminoi ceshtjen, sic e denoi Bujanin edhe Enver Hoxha" (Rajovic, libri "Autonomija" fq. 439 dhe Hibert, libri "Albania Struggle" fq.91). 

Ndersa Ramiz Alia ne librin "Une Ramiz Alia, deshmoj per historine", shkruan se: "Ne vendimin per prishjen e Mukjes, ka ndikuar edhe ceshtja e Shqiperise etnike, e cila u shtrua ne Mukje". Po perse u anullua, denua Mukja?! Kete na e thone te tjere studiues e politikane te kohes qe do t'i shohim me poshte:

"Anullimi i Marreveshjes se Mukjes u be me nderhyrjen e Tempos dhe shkak i saj ishte ceshtja e Kosoves". (E. Barker, dhe B. Tones, libri "Per Luften Nacional Clirimtare" f. 123). Ata qe e firmosen ate (Marreveshjen e Mukjes) do te mbajne pergjegjesi (D. Mugosha, libri "Kujtime" 1973, f.50-58). 

Le te ecim me tej me dokumentat, jo me me autore e studiues te huaj, por nga vete goja e Enver Hoxhes: "Ne pragun e clirimit te Jugosllavise dhe te Shqiperise, ne edhe njehere pranuam se nuk eshte koha per te shtruar ceshtjen e bashkimit te Kosoves me Shqiperine". (E. Hoxha, leter sekrete derguar Stalinit, 2 shtator 1949. Kopja e vetme gjendet ne Arkivin Qendror Rus, Moske,Arkiv, RCHIDNI.D.Op.137, D.68. L 64-73) 

Ne prill te vitit 1945 u be Masakra e Tivarit, per te cilen jo vetem si veper makabre ndaj shqiptareve te Kosoves e te viseve te tjera shqiptare nen Jugosllavi nuk u ngrit zeri, por ne dhjetor te vitit 1946, Enver Hoxha ne Byrone Politike do te deklaronte e kercenonte: "Disa anetare partie duan te filozofojne se mos thote populli c'bete me Kosoven...Ne do te ua spjegojme, kush nuk na kupton, ne do te luftojme" (Proces Verbal i mbledhjes se Byrose Politike, 15 dhjetor 1946,ish Arkivi i KQ te PPSh). 

Ne prill te vitit 1945, Dushan Mugosha dhe Mehmet Hoxha moren pjese si perfaqesues te Kosoves ne Kuvendin e Serbise, mbledhje qe u shty dhe u be ne korrik te vitit 1945, ku u miratua Projektrezoluta per aneksimin e Kosoves ne Serbine Federale" (Bajraktari, libri "Serbia's Annexation" f. 118) Jo shume pas kesaj ngjarje, Enver Hoxha do te shkonte ne Konferencen e Paqes ne Paris (gusht 1946) dhe do te deklaronte" "Ne nuk kemi pretendime ndaj aleatit tone Jugosllavi". (Enver Hoxha,Fjalimi orgjinal ne Konferencen e Paqes, Paris,AQSH). 

I morem dokumentat nje e nga nje, qe nga themelimi i PKSh, pas marrjes se pushtetit nga Enver Hoxha, e deri ne Konferencen e Paqes. Pyesim: Ka antikombetarizem me te madh?! Disponojme edhe dokumenta te tjera, psh: Ne vitin 1946 Enver Hoxha ne nje leter per Titon shkruante: "Ne rast se do te behet nje hap tjeter ne lidhje me bashkimin, na lajmeroni "(N.Malkolm , libri "Kosova, nje histori e shkurter).

Ne vitin 1946, pas kthimit nga Shqiperia, Velimir Stojnici, ne nje informacion raportonte: "Tirana zyrtare nuk kishte asnje qendrim te percaktuar, asnje reagim per te ardhmen e Kosoves, aq sa perfaqesuesi anglez ne Tirane thekson:"U cudita pse Qeveria Shqiptare deri me sot nuk ka dhene kurrfare deklarate per qendrimin e saj ndaj Kosoves"" (Raport i V. Stojnicit, Beograd 1946,).

Ne nje mbledhje te jashtezakonshme te Plenumit te Komitetit Qendror te Partise, dhjetor 1946, Enver Hoxha do te pyeste ne menyre retorike: "A eshte ne interesin tone qe ne ta kerkojme Kosoven?!" Dhe ne vijim, po vete Enver Hoxha,do te pergjigjej: "Kjo nuk eshte pune progresive per t'u bere,... perkundrazi ne duhet te bejme qe te sigurojme qe kosovaret te vellazerohen me jugosllavet". (Proces-Verbali, Mbledhja e Plenumit te KQ te PKSh, dhjetor 1946, ish Arkivi Qendror i PPSh). Per komente, besoj se nuk ka nevoje.!

Se dyti:

Ato qe i thuheshin Enverit, shkonin ne Beograd!

Ky eshte deklarimi me kuptimplote i njerit prej lidereve me kryesore te Kosoves, Fadil Hoxhes, i cili tregon se c'ishte Kosova per Enver Hoxhen. Kete deklarim, (nese e dini se c'perfaqesonte Fadil Hoxha ) jo vetem e ka shkruar ne librin e kujtimeve, por e ka thene ne nje interviste edhe ne TVSH-ne tone (nentor 1999) dhe na e tha edhe ne shtepine e tij kur ne veren e 1999-es ishim me Presidentin Moisiu (ish atehere President i Shoqates se Atlantikut ) me gjeneral Parllakun (Hero i Popullit), me gjeneral Bekteshin (ish pjestar i Bujanit) e me Liri Belishoven (ish Sekretare e Komitetit Qendror te PPSh)

Te flasesh per mbrojtjen e ceshtjes se Kosoves nga Enver Hoxha, sic ben "polemizuesi", do te thote qe per kete ceshtje te kishte nje program, platforme apo strategji! Te tilla nuk ka, as gjate Luftes se Dyte Boterore, as pas saj. Vecanerisht ajo qe e varrosi ceshtjen shqiptare te Kosoves, eshte periudha e dashurise se Enver Hoxhes me Beogradin e Josif Broz Titon. Vetem pas 1981-it, Enver Hoxha ngre borite "e propogandes megallomane ne mbrojtje" te Kosoves. 

Ne nje kohe rekord ai udhezon dhe shkruhen ne gazeten "Zeri i Popullit", "Bashkimi" e "Drita" rreth 13 artikuj te ashtuquajtur "bomba". C'kishte ngjare?! Perse Enver Hoxha u kujtua pas afro 40 vjetesh per Kosoven dhe te drejtat e shqiptareve?! Pergjigja ishte dhe eshte, edhe e qarte, edhe e thjeshte: Ai kerkonte te dilte i lare se nuk e kishte shitur Kosoven, pra te lante duart si Pilati, per krimin qe kishte bere. 

Ku ishte ai me 1945-n?! Po ne 1948-n?! Po ne 1956-n?! Ne 1960-n?! Ne 1968-n e ne 1979-n?! Ne 1981-in, Enver Hoxha shperthen, i kthehet Kosoves, "mbron" Kosoven, "i digjet zemra" per shqiptaret ne ish-Jugosllavi! Pse-ja eshte e qarte: Tito, si deshmitari kryesor dhe allishverishesi i shitjes se Kosoves, ne vitin 1980 kishte vdekur. 

Sic e shihni asgje nuk tregon strategji mbrojtjeje per shqiptaret, por per mbrojtje te "principates" se Enverit, ku te rrethuar ne tela me gjemba punonin me se dy milion skllever, per familjen e madhe te ish Byrose Politike. Aq e vertete eshte kjo, sa qe mjafton te permend deklarimin e Vasil Katit, ish zevendesminister i tregetise se jashtme ne kohen e Enverit dhe po ne kohen e Enverit i denuar, i cili me 1978 nga burgu i Ballshit do te depononte: "Per cdo vit ne e kishin me plan te padiskutueshem e te detyrueshem qe te importonim nga jashte 18 mije ton tela me gjemba, per te rrethuar klonin (kufirin)qe te mos arratiseshi n shqiptaret (kupto sklleverit).

Le te hidhemi edhe nje here ne retrospektive: Ne shtepine e tij, ne veren e vitit 1999, Fadil Hoxhes i bera pyetjen: "A kishte kontaktuar dhe a ja kishte bere ndonjehere prezent Enver Hoxhes, ceshtjen e rende te Kosoves? Fadil Hoxha mu pergjigj: Po, kam shkuar te Enver Hoxha ne Tirane ne dhjetor te vitit 1945, inkonjito pa lejen e Titos, se bashku me Zekeria Rexhen dhe i kam shtruar si gjendjen e rende nen Serbi ku ndodhen kosovaret, ashtu edhe se c'duhet te benim. Kjo ishte bisede shqiptaresh e mendoj, per shqiptaret. Biseda e zhvilluar ne kabinetin e Enverit, ne vend qe te behej preokupim i Qeverise Shqiptare, kishte mberritur para kthimit tim te Tito". 

Keshtu e mbylli deklarimin e tij ish udheheqesi kryesor i Kosoves dhe ne nje periudhe kohe edhe President i Jugosllavise, Fadil Hoxha. Edhe nje retrospective tjeter: A e dini perse e vrane dhe cili e vrau Miladin Popovicin, qe Enver Hoxha i vizitoi edhe varrin kur ishte ne vitin 1946-en ne Beograd?! 

Ate e vrau nje shqiptar patriot, Haki Taha, ish mesues. Haki Taha, para se te qellonte, nxorri nga gjiri flamurin kombetar, e shpalosi, ku ne te me shkronja te arta ishte qendisur: "Kosova Shqiperise. Vdekje tradhetareve"! dhe qelloi...". Komentet, mendoj jane te teperta. 

Te "paverteta" e te "pa qena" i quani denimet qe jepte regjimi shqiptar i Tiranes per ato qe flisnin para viteve -'70-te per Kosoven e Shqiperine etnike. 

Po ku ti coj une, 1226 vete kosovare, ose me mire te shprehemi shqiptare, te cilet Enver Hoxha i denoi me 8 e 12 vjet burg, sepse donin, kerkonin dhe shpreheshin per clirimin e Kosoves dhe Shqiperine etnike?! Po 4561 te tjere kosovare, si t'ja bejme, qe i internuan ne zonen e Myzeqese e zona te ndryshme ne thellesi te vendit sepse nuk gezonin besimin e rregjimit?!. 

Po tere ato shqiptare qe iknin nga Kosova per ti shpetuar denimit te rregjimit serb dhe i denonte regjimi i Tiranes si agjente, apo i kthente ne Jugosllavi se kishte nje marreveshje te fshehte Tirane Beograd?! Po a nuk jane denuar ketu per Kosoven, figura te tilla te njohura si Bedri Pejani e Selman Riza, apo qe te tjere kishin shkruar libra per Kosoven, si Vasfi Samimi e Besim Qorri?! 

Por keto e qindra fakte si keto, nuk mund te mendojme se nuk i di, por respektojme te drejten qe i takon nje ish posicioni qe ishit si nje "ish diplomat i Hanoit e i Algjerit". Edhe ne se i mohoni, nuk mund te mbulohen plaget e atyre qe i kane hequr mbi kurriz dhe shume e shume te tjere qe punuan per ceshtjen kombetare, por qe nuk u dihet se ku u prehen as eshtrat sepse Enveri "nga qe i donte shume kosovaret" edhe pa varre i ka lene, e megjithate per ju Enveri perseri, faj nuk ka.

Tu evidentosh shqiptareve sic beni ju vepren e ndyre te ish Sigurimit te Shtetit, si pune te vyera te ish regjimit te Enver Hoxhes dhe ta propagandosh Enverin dhe strukturat e inkriminuara te shtetit komunist si pergatites te rezistences se viteve '70- te dhe '80-te ne Kosove, do te thote te mohosh sakrificat sublime te nje populli te tere te Kosoves martire per liri, per arsim e kulture, per ceshtjen kombetare. Aferim!...

----------


## Borix

Shqiperia komuniste u lidh me sllavet aq shume sa sakrifikoi ceshtjen kombetare, duke humbur edhe ate fare nderi qe i karakterizonte shqiptaret provinciale ne kohen e atehereshme. Dje po lexoja ne arkivat e New York Times gjendejn kontroversiale te Shqiperise te viteve 50 dhe 60, ku, nder lajme te tjera, permendej edhe nje plan i fshehte i Stalinit qe i kish premtuar Titos me shume se Kosova, duke "bere Shqiperine te tonen". Ia arriten qellimit dhe prandaj u shkaktua edhe ajo tragjedi dekadash ne Kosove.

----------


## BARAT

> Kjo është "një polemike e detyruar me një diplomat të Enverit", thotë studiuesi i njohur *(?)* Elmaz Leci.


 :rrotullo syte: 

Borix, thyerja e sllaveve, tregon se loja e nisur qysh heret dihej si do te perfundonte.
Ata (sllavet) deshtuan.
Te vertetat e sistemit te shkuar ndoshta nuk do te merren vesh asnjehere, por punet jane shume me te thella nga c'duken.

Ja se c'thoshte Hoxha per Kosoven. Mbase jane fjale jo te verteta, por jane deshmi, nuk jane interpretime nga nje "studiues i njohur".

_Enver Hoxha flet per Kosoven:_

----------


## drague

Se eshte dhe kohe dreke more Barat.Mos ne e ze ne fyt te shkreten.
Ato ishin vetem pallavra.

----------


## Borix

> Ja se c'thoshte Hoxha per Kosoven. Mbase jane fjale jo te verteta, por jane deshmi, nuk jane interpretime nga nje "studiues i njohur".


Ate fjalimin e Hoxhes e kam degjuar edhe une para shume kohesh dhe jam ne dijeni te faktit se nuk eshte i vetmi dokument verbal ose vizual qe tregon shqiptaret e atij sistemi te dalin ne mbrojtje te shqiptareve te mbetur jashte kufirit. Madje, edhe tek disa vepra Hoxha denon sllavet (me epitetin "Titistet"), por kjo shume vite pas "dashurise" se madhe per sllavet.

E verteta mbase nuk del asnjehere, por edhe pesha e fjaleve te fjalimeve nuk eshte rende. Drague thote "pallavra", ndersa une them thjeshte demagogji, asgje me rezultat, asgje me shume se llafe.

----------


## Shpat Berisha

Dua te falenderoj nga zemra Thoti-in per postimin e ketij artikulli.Une do ta beja literature te obligueshme per librat e historise per cdo shqiptare kete menyre rezonimi kritik perballe te kaluares sone te trishtueshme.
Pjesa me e madhe e problemeve strukturore te ndersjellta rreth identitetit,gjuhes se unisuar,kultures kombetare,historise me te re, etj., qe kemi sot si komb,per mendimin tim jane pasoje e nje casjeje  jokritike te kesaj periudhe te tmerrshme te historise  nga nje pjese e madhe e intelektualeve te majte.
Eshte koha qe te vehen pikat mbi I-te tona,pa marre parasysh se sa te hidhta do te jene ato per shumkend kendej e andej kufirit.

----------


## THOTI

medoj se ideologjija enveriste jeton akoma ne disa politikan tane ne mbare shqiptarin,uroj qe te mbledhim mend nje here e per gjithmone ka ardhur koha per rilindje enveri ishte turpi i shqiptaris.
Por enveri kishte edhe te mira por ishin shum pak, ishin sa nje ill vezellues ne hapsiren qiellore.

----------


## BARAT

> Se eshte dhe kohe dreke more Barat.Mos ne e ze ne fyt te shkreten.
> Ato ishin vetem pallavra.


Aspak. Ty te befte mire ajo qe po ha!

Une nuk dhashe interpretime. Ato le ti beje historia dhe studiuesit. Fakti eshte se Shqiperia si shtet nuk mund te bente asgje ne ate kohe.
Ti flet per pallavra????
Po keto te doktorit e te Nanos, keto perrallat me NATO dhe BE e levizje te lire e ku di une se cfare tjeter... Keto cfare jane???
Pallavra?
noooooooo.....jane:



Meqe po flasim per trimeri dhe patriotizem. Meqe shqiptaret e duan kaq shume mkombin, a nuk me thua se cili eshte simboli kombetar i shtetit "multietnik(??!!??!)" shqiptar te Kosoves?
Ta thom un?
Nje flamur b(o)injak i atij te boshnjakeve.Ja simboli "kuq e zi" i "fitores" shqiptare



Meqe po flasim per troje etnike. A e mer dot Çamerine Salia apo Nano, apo Edvini?
A e mer dot pjesen qe takon nga Maqedonia?

Pra shikojini punet edhe te krahasuara me sot, me epoken e internetit, ku shqiptaret po shnderrohen ne kavie eksperimentale.

Nuk tentoj te debatoj ne lidhje me ju, por mendoj se jeni shume te njeanshem dhe plot mllef, aq sa nuk shikoni dot edhe aktualitetin.

Keq apo mire, keshtu e mendoj une. Shendet dhe oreks te mire te gjithe atyre qe hane, apo qe do te hane me vone

----------


## drague

Enveri ja kishte friken Kosoves dhe ti e di shume mire pse?
Ai ishte nje bastard qe edhe familjen e tij e mohoj.
Mos germo neper arshiva se nuk do gjesh gje.psh.

----------


## Teliomenos1

perpara se te flisni ne tym dhe te interpretoni periudhat historike te shqiperise si t'ju vije permbare duke quajtur tradhetare e lloj lloj epitetesh figura qe kane qene  mijra here me te ndershem se figurat qe jane sot ne arenen politike, lexoni artikullin e meposhtem se mbase ju vijne ndjenjat ne vend:

Lexo artikullin ketu

----------


## THOTI

flamuri i kosoves eshte produkt i politeikes se deshtuar te enverit dhe shitjes se kosoves.
Tash qmimi i blerjes eshte me i larte se ai me te cilin eshte shitur pra edhe flamuri eshte njeri prej qmimeve te blerjes.

----------


## Borix

Flamuri i Kosoves eshte i imponuar dhe pa lidhje, ashtu si himni, ashtu si simbolet e tjera shteterore. Fajtor per kete mund te behet kushdo, edhe Lidhja e Lezhes, qe u shperbe pas vdekjes se Skenderbeut, madje edhe Eva, qe i dha Adamit mollen. Rromlla-pertomlla flasim te gjithe per fajtoret, por puna eshte c'duhet bere, jo c'duhej bere.

----------


## THOTI

> Flamuri i Kosoves eshte i imponuar dhe pa lidhje, ashtu si himni, ashtu si simbolet e tjera shteterore. Fajtor per kete mund te behet kushdo, edhe Lidhja e Lezhes, qe u shperbe pas vdekjes se Skenderbeut, madje edhe Eva, qe i dha Adamit mollen. Rromlla-pertomlla flasim te gjithe per fajtoret, por puna eshte c'duhet bere, jo c'duhej bere.


po e vertete eshte qe mund te fajsohej kush do po jo edhe bash kushdo tash nuk mundemi me fajsu krishtin se pse kosova e ka kete flamur, ne jemi ty fol per Enverin  askush ma shum nuk ka pergjejgesi se enveri per Kosoven.
Aj thjesht me plot kuptimin e fjales e SHITI kosoven.

Po Mire e ke i nderuar qe thua "puna eshte c'duhet bere, jo c'duhej bere" me pelqen se me te vertet nje here duhet me u ndal e me menu ne kete menyre.
Me Tmira 
Thoti

----------


## brooklyn2007

Per Enver mavrine eshte folur e sterfolur pa fund. Ne lidhje me Kosoven nuk mendoj se ka bere perpjekje per ta zgjidhur kete ceshtje, qofte minimalisht. Jo vetem qe e la kete pjese shqiptare ne meshire te fatit, por e izoloi ne menyre hermetike dhe Shqiperine duke i mbyllur gojen diplomacise shqiptare. E kujt i plas ne fund te fundit se c'ligjerata "patriotike" mbante ne kuvend per Kosoven, ne nje kohe qe kosovaret qe kalonin kufirin, per ti shpetuar mizorive serbe, i priste dajaku dhe burgu i shtetit shqiptar me preteksin se ishin agjent te UDB-se?! E kjo ishte vetem Kosova, po  gjithe ato rajonet e tjera shqiptare ne Jugosllavi qe as u be perpjekja me minimale per t'ju gjendur prane ne momentet me te veshtira sic ishte dhe pastrimi famekeq etnik qe u be ne vitet 50-60 nga Rankovici. Mos permendim Camerine e cila u la ne harrese totale. Enver Hoxha ishte fatkeqesia me e madhe e gjithe shqiptareve. Nje aksident i tille ne histori eshte mallkim vetem per kombet e pafata, sikurse Shqiperia.

----------


## Borix

> Ne lidhje me Kosoven nuk mendoj se ka bere perpjekje per ta zgjidhur kete ceshtje, qofte minimalisht.


lol - po historia nuk ndertohet me "Une mendoj se Shqiperia i ka kufijte deri ne Anchorage...". Per kete, duhen nxjerre fakte dhe fakte jo te shtremberuara.

Me zgjatet jeta ketu ne forum nga qyfyret.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> lol - po historia nuk ndertohet me "Une mendoj se Shqiperia i ka kufijte deri ne Anchorage...". Per kete, duhen nxjerre fakte dhe fakte jo te shtremberuara.
> 
> Me zgjatet jeta ketu ne forum nga qyfyret.


Cfare do te thuash me kete?! C'fare faktesh kerkon?! Cu be me Kosoven dhe c'arriti diplomacia e Shqiperise ne ato vite?! Asgje. Rri, zgjat jeten kot pa lidhje

----------


## Borix

Po si ndertohet historia, me fjali te tipit "Une mendoj..."? Nese s'ke cfare te thuash, me mire mbyll gojen ose, per mendime, lexo Wikipedian.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Po si ndertohet historia, me fjali te tipit "Une mendoj..."? Nese s'ke cfare te thuash, me mire mbyll gojen ose, per mendime, lexo Wikipedian.


  :buzeqeshje:  Jo?! Me gjith mend e?!  :buzeqeshje:  Ja po te prisja ty Z. Anonim te me jepje mend se c'duhet te beja  :Lulja3: 

Meso dhe edukohu se me tipin "Une mendoj" zhvillohet debati i civilizuar. Ndersa me "me mire mbyll gojen" zhvillohen ca debate te tjera (qe une di ti bej gjithashtu). Dakord ee?!

----------


## Borix

Hmm, dhe me kaq e mbylle jeten? Edhe njehere, qe te mesosh dhe ti nje te re, kur fjala bie tek historia, nuk pranohen argumenta te tipit "Une mendoj", por mbase pranohen argumenta te klases "Sipas dokumentit X te vitit V, filan ngjarje ndodhi keshtu...". 

Ajo qe ti ngaterron eshte debati dhe logjika informale e debatit, me arsyetimin faktik.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> *Hmm, dhe me kaq e mbylle jeten*? Edhe njehere, qe te mesosh dhe ti nje te re, kur fjala bie tek historia, nuk pranohen argumenta te tipit "Une mendoj", por mbase pranohen argumenta te klases "Sipas dokumentit X te vitit V, filan ngjarje ndodhi keshtu...". 
> 
> Ajo qe ti ngaterron eshte debati dhe logjika informale e debatit, me arsyetimin faktik.



 :buzeqeshje:  Jo mo jeten se mbyll se kam shume per te jetuar. Aq me pak qe s'kufizohet me ekranin e kompjuterit. Une se kuptoj si ke ende guximin te flasesh per argumentim dhe kunderargumentim kur ti ende s'ke dhene faktet e tua. Ti kerkon ngritje niveli te debatit kur je ti ai qe i ul standartet e tij me nje togfjalesh bosh tipike rrugesh, madje rrugicash!. Bote e cuditshme vertet...... Te jete valle e tera Made in Albania ?!

----------

